# Was ist eure Lieblings Rennstrecke?



## Ich 15 (24. Juni 2014)

Der Titel sagt eigentlich schon alles aus. Was ist eure Lieblings Rennstrecke in einem Computerspiel? Dabei können auch ruhig fiktive Strecken genannt werden.


----------



## Scalon (24. Juni 2014)

Also mir gefallen Mugello und der Nürburgring ganz gut (Assetto Corsa), allerdings DIE Lieblingsstrecke habe ich bisher noch nicht bzw kann ich mich momentan nicht auf eine festlegen xD


----------



## cane87 (24. Juni 2014)

Nordschleife natürlich


----------



## 1awd1 (24. Juni 2014)

Gibt einige aber alle aus iracing. Mit am liebsten fahre ich Rennen in Sebring, da sehr anspruchsvoll, vor allem bei Nacht. Road Atlanta ist auch immer wieder sehr geil, ähnlich wie Brands Hatch. Die Nordschleife ist zwar nett aber Rennen fahre ich da nicht so gern. Meist hat sich das Feld nach den ersten Kurven extrem auseinander gezogen und man fährt recht einsam durch die Gegend.


----------



## Kerkilabro (24. Juni 2014)

Spa und Bratwurst


----------



## Castor_23 (24. Juni 2014)

Dethkarz / Stadtkurs
Super Mario Kart / Rainbow Road
Nordschleife
Circuito do Estoril


----------



## Galford (24. Juni 2014)

Wenn es fiktiv sein darf:

- Vertigo Ridge (TNFS (SE))
- Rocky Pass (NFSIII: HP /NFS Brennender Asphalt)
- Schwarzwald (NFS Porsche)
- Alpen (NFS Porsche)
(überhaupt gibt es in NFS Porsche fast nur tolle Strecken)

Echte Rennstrecken:
- Mount Panorama / Bathurst
- Nordschleife


((((
Bei Open World Rennspielen gibt es durchaus auch schöne Streckenverläufe, aber da kann ich mir arg schlecht irgendwelche Namen von Rennevents merken, deshalb als Spielwelten:

- Bayview (Underground 2)
- Rockport (NFS Most Wanted) 
- Paradise City (Burnout Paradise)
- Seacrest County (NFS Hot Pursuit 2010)
))))


----------



## Turbo1993 (24. Juni 2014)

Les Mans in Race Driver Grid und 
Spa in verschieden Spielen (Race Driver Grid, NFS Shift 1 +2, Gran Turismo ...)


----------



## Ich 15 (24. Juni 2014)

Für mich ist die Entscheidung auch nicht leicht aber meine Lieblings Rennstrecke ist fiktive Trial Mountain aus GT 1-6. Mit keiner anderen Renstrecke teile ich so viele Erinnerungen. Außerdem ist die Renstrecke abwechslungsreich und optisch einfach nur schön. Zu meiner Freude arbeitete Modder gerade an eine Umsetzung für Asetto Corsa(ist momentan Alpha und kann man schon spielen).
Naturlicht gibt es auch noch weiter Rennstrecke die mir sehr gut gefallen.

fiktive
Deep Forest GT 1-6
Tokyo Route 246 GT GT 3-6

Real
Côte d'Azur
Mazda Raceway Laguna Seca


Kerkilabro schrieb:


> Spa und Bratwurst


"Bratwurst" scheint momentan aus was für Gründen auch immer echt in zu sein. Die Strecke gibt es auf einmal in fast jeden Rennspiel. Mir gefällt sie aber auch.


----------



## HGHarti (24. Juni 2014)

Spa und der alte Hockenheimring .Waren früher zur zeit von GP2 schnell zu lernen und fahre sie auch heute noch gerne.
Für mich auch ideal um die passenden Einstellungen für mein Lenkrad zu finden


----------



## Iro540 (26. Juni 2014)

Auf jedefall Spa und der Nürburgring, Nordschleife.
Was ich auch noch mag ist Speedforce von nogripracing


----------



## ak1504 (26. Juni 2014)

Nordschleife, Le Mans, Mid Ohio und alle anderen


----------



## fxler (26. Juni 2014)

Nordschleife, Mount Panorama, Spa,  Hockenheimring (die uralte Version davon) 
Laguna Seca.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. Juni 2014)

Le Mans.


----------



## Bert2007 (26. Juni 2014)

Nordschleife on top, dann die Top Gear Strecke, Monaco und noch n paar andere. Hauptsache anspruchsvoll.


----------



## T'PAU (27. Juni 2014)

Nürburgring 24h Layout (ohne Mercedes-Arena, entschärfte NGK-Schikane, Nordschleife ), Spa, Imola, ... Targa Florio


----------



## kero81 (27. Juni 2014)

Da gibts gar keine Frage, Nürburgring Nordschleife ganz klar!


----------



## watercooled (1. Juli 2014)

Nordschleife, Brands Hatch, Hockenheim, Sachsenring, Bratwurst, Spa und Wisconsin.

Fiktiv: Oahu (TDU1)


----------



## orca113 (1. Juli 2014)

Gran Turismo:

Grindelwald

Echt:

Nordschleife (grad noch so), Laguna Seca und Pikes Peak


----------



## wievieluhr (1. Juli 2014)

Gran Turismo:
Grand Valley Speed Way
Deep Forest

Echt:
Laguna Seca, 
Monza (erst seit GT5 Sebastian Vettel Challenge  )

zwar nicht gefragt aber absolute Hassstrecken:
Circuit de la Sarté, 
Nürburgring (auch wegen GT5 Vettel Challenge  )


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (1. Juli 2014)

Schwarzwald und Alpen aus NfS Porsche


----------



## mr.4EvEr (1. Juli 2014)

Meine 3 Favoriten sind natürlich die Nordschleife (), Imola und die fiktive Rennstrecke Vitus aus Race07.


----------



## Delight (2. Juli 2014)

Monza & Imola


----------



## SpotlightXFX (2. Juli 2014)

Nordschleife aufjedenfall.
Mit einem leichten AWD`ler oder FWD'ler machts am meisten spaß


----------



## Chemenu (2. Juli 2014)

Hier hat noch keiner Suzuka genannt. Wundert mich doch sehr. 
Und was meint ihr mit Bratwurst? Etwa Bathurst? 

Meine Top 5:


Nürburgring Nordschleife (24h)
Bathurst (Mount Panorama)
Red Bull Ring
Suzuka
Zandvoort


----------



## alm0st (2. Juli 2014)

Ich find diesen Teststreckenkurs aus Grand Tourismo nach wie vor super, vorallem wegen den Steilkurven. Da gabs auch mehr als nur das ewige Rondell.

Le Mans ist super, Mount Panorama (meint ihr die mit eurer Bratwurst? ) und die Nordschleife - das ist aber eher eine Hassliebe


----------



## Ich 15 (2. Juli 2014)

alm0st schrieb:


> Mount Panorama (meint ihr die mit eurer Bratwurst? )


JA


----------



## steffen0278 (9. Juli 2014)

Lieblingsstrecken:
rFactor 1:
Laguna Seca, A1 Ring, Suzuka, Magny Cours, Sebring, Imola

Hassstrecken:
Barcelona, Nordschleife, LeMans (trotzdem 4x 24h Rennen darauf gefahren)


----------



## FreezerX (9. Juli 2014)

Aus F1-Spielen Imola, Sao Paulo, Montreal und Monte Carlo.


----------



## TBF_Avenger (17. Juli 2014)

Ganz klare #1 die Nordschleife, egal in welcher Rennsim 

Auch nicht zu verachten sind Monza, Monte Carlo, Watkins Glen und Spa-Francorchamps


----------



## ASD_588 (17. Juli 2014)

sie wird auch Bathurst genant warum auch immer...
Mount Panorama Circuit

und der hockenheimring
Hockenheimring Baden-Württemberg


----------



## Seabound (17. Juli 2014)

Brünn


----------



## DrDii3t (17. Juli 2014)

Ganz klar die Nordschleife !! Aber Spa ist auch seehr nett!


----------



## dsdenni (18. Juli 2014)

Brno Circuit in Simraceway und Nordschleife mag ich sehr. Die ist sehr Anspruchsvoll und man muss echt konzentriert bei der Sache sein wenn man nicht rausfliegen will


----------



## Dedde (23. Juli 2014)

Hockenheim gp, Nordschleife, spa, bathurst


----------



## Sneeedlewoods (23. Juli 2014)

Nordschleife & Spa


----------



## Makalar (23. Juli 2014)

Ich mag auch Spa am liebsten, wobei Mugello auch sehr cool ist


----------



## peselia (24. Juli 2014)

Meine ist immernoch Barbagallo aus Race Driver 3 (y)


----------



## onlygaming (28. August 2014)

Spa&Monza


----------



## DeSquirrel (28. September 2014)

Marina Bay Street Circuit - es ist einfach eine Wahnsinns-Atmosphäre mit den ganzen Lichtern abends.


----------



## keinnick (28. September 2014)

Monza


----------



## TundraGrad4 (28. September 2014)

Norisring


----------



## Dirty-Dagmar (29. September 2014)

Mit F1 Wagen Silverstone und Suzuka. Spa ist aber auch ziemlich nett, gerade mit weniger starken Fahrzeugen.


----------



## ErbsenPommes (30. September 2014)

NOS, Imola, Sachsenring


----------



## Dr Bakterius (30. September 2014)

cane87 schrieb:


> Nordschleife natürlich



Jepp, wohl die einzig wahre Rennstrecke. gefolgt von Le Mans ( 24h ), Snaefell Mountain Course ( Isle of Man ) und ev. Spa


----------



## Heumond (2. Oktober 2014)

Nürburgring mit NGK-Schikane und Assen stehen bei mir ganz oben in der Favoritenliste.


----------



## S754 (2. Oktober 2014)

Ganz klar Marios Piste bei MK8!


----------



## Dr Bakterius (2. Oktober 2014)

Für den kleinen Hunger zwischendurch wähle ich noch die Avus dazu


----------



## Mischk@ (9. Oktober 2014)

TSUKUBA <3


----------



## Iro540 (9. Oktober 2014)

Laguna Seca Raceway
Immer eine reise wert
Neben Nürburgring, Spa und LeMans 24h


----------



## IJOJOI (13. Oktober 2014)

Ganz klar die Nordschleife, vor Road America, seca, und dem alten Hockenheim/Spa


----------



## bushfeuer (14. Oktober 2014)

Zandvoort, Oschersleben, Spa und der alte Hockenheimring  Und als fiktive Strecke (aus nostalgischen Gründen) noch Hometown in NfSIII, das war damals mein erstes PC-Spiel


----------



## eye_of_fire (19. November 2014)

Spa, Kyalami und Watkins Glen aus GPL
Nürburgring aus AC
Road Atlanta, Suzuka und Zandvoort aus iRacing
South City aus LFS
Eigentlich gibt es zu viele Rennstrecken aus den Simulationen die ich gerne mag


----------



## Gokalp1903 (26. November 2014)

Nordschleife oder auch die grüne Hölle ,  Spa, Suzuka, Le Mans old cicuit <3


----------



## Emsch84 (4. Dezember 2014)

Spa und die Nordschleife sind episch


----------



## BlackNeo (23. Dezember 2014)

Spa, Nordschleife, Nürburgring GP, Imola


----------



## looone $tar (23. Dezember 2014)

Monza 1960


----------



## clemi14 (22. Januar 2015)

Laguna Seca, Nordschleife, Suzuka, Road Atlanta, Brno, Sachsenring, Circuit de Barcelona.

Forza3: fujimi kaido, Camino Viejo

Forza4: Berner Alpen


----------



## YellowMustang2001 (31. Januar 2015)

Eindeutig Spa
Auf Rundkursen fahre ich auch gern, z.B. Daytona oder auch kurze Strecken wie in Martinsville


----------

